# Black Pepper as a coagulant...dunno



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

I read awhile back that black pepper can be used as a coagulant for small cuts and such. Well the other day, working with some metal, I cut my hand a few times. just a few knicks here and there. So I thought "Oh sweet I'll test out the pepper".

Now. It DIDN'T seem to work for me. But I think in order to really test it's coagulative effectiveness you have to take a few things into account. (Key word is think, the only research I did was read the article that stated it had coagulative properties in it)

1. How fresh the pepper is- I would think like any other "herb" related medicine that freshness would play somewhat of a role in it's effectiveness. (Mine was not fresh at all)
2. Personal factors- blood thinning medicine, alcohol, basically anything that affects blood will obviously affect how well pepper may/may not work.
3. Quantity and applying- My cut was small so I only did a pinch of pepper. I lightly rubbed the pepper over/into the cut and continued m work.

So perhaps the pepper would have worked better if it had been fresher, a bigger quantity, if I did not drink as much as I do, or if I would have applied it and had bandaged it right after.

If anyone else is bored enough, feel free to research the pepper as a coagulant some more.


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about it stopping bleeding, but I know it will stop a small radiator leak


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've heard of using Sugar the same way, also I've read someplace that Honey has good healing powers but I'd think it would have to be natural honey not the stuff that's had all the good cooked out of it...

Hydrogen Peroxide , spray on Nu skin ( super glue I think) usually work for me..

All preppers should buy HP by the gallon! best thing for all those kinds of jobs..I floss my teeth then use HP as a mouth wash then rinse and brush... HP is wonderful... AND !! Cheap!

Pepper :dunno: not a clue... Somebody go cut yourself and try it... *


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Funny how people will pay $6 for baking soda and peroxide toothpaste.I've used baking soda only since 1985 and no cavities,peroxide we only used last 4 years twice a wk.
I have had a couple fillings come out from age though had to refill one pull the other one.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a thread that contains first hand experience from one of our members. Go to post #12

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/black-pepper-2964/index2.html


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *I've heard of using Sugar the same way, also I've read someplace that Honey has good healing powers but I'd think it would have to be natural honey not the stuff that's had all the good cooked out of it...
> 
> Hydrogen Peroxide , spray on Nu skin ( super glue I think) usually work for me..
> 
> ...


Table sugar and Raw Honey do not stop bleeding, but they are both strong bacteriostatic agents that work by creating an environment in the wound that inhibits bacterial growth. Caution: don't just slather honey or sugar on your next deep cut. This approach should only be used if you do not have access to clinical wound care supplies such as triple antibiotic ointment. Also, you must research this technique and educate yourself on proper wound care before using this or any other wound care approach, since improper wound care can have disasterous results.

Hydrogen Peroxide should not be applied to an open wound---it kills viable cells and inhibits healing. Alcohol also should never be applied to an open wound as it also kills viable cells. Wounds should be irrigated with sterile water then treated with triple antibiotic ointment (or sugar or raw honey!). Hydrogen peroxide has numerous other valuable uses, especially for dental hygiene, skin care, etc--just not for wounds.

Super glue or clinical wound glue is safe and effective for closing very small wounds and lacerations that are not under tension and only penetrate the skin, but glue should never be used on any wounds that penetrate past the skin into fatty or muscle tissue. Glue should also never be used to stop bleeding and should only be applied after the wound has been thoroughly cleaned or infection will result.

Pepper for bleeding...interesting. It may work, but my professional opinion is that there are much safer and more effective ways for controlling dangerous bleeding.

See the "Wound Care in the Remote Environment" thread for more info.

Be safe!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

labouton said:


> I'm not sure about it stopping bleeding, but I know it will stop a small radiator leak


I was going to say, this is the only thing I've heard of pepper closing.


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

mikesolid said:


> Now. It DIDN'T seem to work for me. But I think in order to really test it's coagulative effectiveness you have to take a few things into account. (Key word is think, the only research I did was read the article that stated it had coagulative properties in it)
> 
> If anyone else is bored enough, feel free to research the pepper as a coagulant some more.


I believe it's cayenne pepper that coagulates and stops bleeding.

Forgot to say that it's also antibacterial and may help with pain; capcaisin is something used in creams for just that.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

siafulinux said:


> I believe it's cayenne pepper that coagulates and stops bleeding.
> 
> Forgot to say that it's also antibacterial and may help with pain; capcaisin is something used in creams for just that.


I've heard of using peppers as rubs for arthritis pain, never as a coagulant. It seems the thought is similar to just cramming and absorbent material in a wound.


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

Austin said:


> I've heard of using peppers as rubs for arthritis pain, never as a coagulant. It seems the thought is similar to just cramming and absorbent material in a wound.


I don't think pepper grounds would create an effective absorbent material. After a while I'm sure the blood would continue through. With Cayenne, if I am not mistaken, it actually constricts blood vessels, but not sure about any other peppers.


----------

